# Solved: White on Black



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Currently using Win 7 Home Premium but I recall having the ability to write with white on black--like the old school blackboards in earlier OSes by using Paint. I don't find Win7 offering that. Anyone have an answer or alternate suggestion? Right forum? As usual, TIA.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Set the size of the area you want to use, set Color 1 to white and Color 2 to black.
Select Fill with color (the paint can next to the A), then right click the background
Click the Text tool (the A next to the paint can) and draw a box the size of the area, then type away.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

TheOutcaste; many thanks for your helpful reply. I thought there was a way but could not remember how to do it.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

TheOutcaste, you answered my original question. Now tell me *if* white on black can be used in windows 7 operations; in lieu of the present default (?) colors. Hope I have asked my question correctly. TIA for your anticipated reply.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Right click the Desktop, click *Personalize*
Click *Window Color*
In the *Item:* drop down box, select *Window*
Set *Color 1:* to *White*
Set *Color 2:* to *Black*
Click *OK*

If using an Aero theme this will only affect drop down boxes in System windows like Computer and Windows Explorer, but should change most applications.

You have to use a non-Aero theme to affect Windows explorer and other system windows.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Whoops, just noticed it does affect the Computer window, but only the Text color. So I have white text on a white window, can'r see any test unless I point to it so it's highlighted. Didn't have the Navigation pane displayed and didn't notice the drive letters weren't visible. Programs and Features won't show anything until you click an item, and the text is still white in the pale blue highlight. Other windows may have "missing text" as well.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I haven't been successful in getting the desired results---yet. After I right click on desktop, choose Personalize and nothing more sems to equal what you indicate. I must be doing something wrong. This is an attempt to relieve eye strain thinking that the"blackboard" theme may be an answer.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry about that, left out one step. Let's try again with some screenshots.
Note that this will work best with a non-aero theme like Basic or Classic, otherwise some windows will have White on White text:

Right click the Desktop, click *Personalize*
Click *Window Color*
Click the *Advanced appearance settings...* link
In the *Item:* drop down box, select *Window*
Set *Color 1:* to *White*
Set *Color 2:* to *Black*
Click *OK*


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Am experimenting with this now and will be back in time. Thanks for your additional help.


----------

